# IBS and birth Control



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

I have been reading this site and have noticed that some of you have not experienced symptoms of IBS when you were pregnant. I did not experienc ANY symptoms of IBS until I got off of Depro Vera (the shot) I was on the shot for more than 2 years and other birth control before that and the month that it wore off is when my symptoms started. Do any of you think there is a connection between these two things? Could it be possible that hormones alone is the cause of this. Just a thought I guess. Let me know if any of you have had similar experience or any advice.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Molly, yes i believe 100% its hormone related.I have wrote it a million times.I am at my worst when i ovulate and have the P.The dr isn't sure if its endo,and was trying to treat me with bc oills,but my body just won't tolorate them.I will be going back on the 26th to see what else i can do.But i can say this,when i went off the last pill i was on,my body was flipping out in a big way,from the hormones going out of my system.Krissy


----------

